# Barre oblique \ sous windows



## Shurikn (30 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comment faire la barre oblique opposée sous Windows avec un clavier QWERTZ?
Sous OSX la combinaison alt + shift + / fonctionne mais pas sous windows... 
La solution sous Windows est ALT GR + < mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...

Vu que j'install windows iniquement pour tester la partie réseau, c'est très important pour moi d'avoir accès à cette barre oblique inversée (mappage, etc...).

Merci d'avance.

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (1 Décembre 2009)

Entre temps j'ai trouvé la solution après avoir essayé au moins 300 solutions... à titre d'info, ça peut servir... 

ctrl + alt + <

++ §hu


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2009)

Shurikn a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Comment faire la barre oblique opposée sous Windows avec un clavier QWERTZ?
> Sous OSX la combinaison alt + shift + / fonctionne mais pas sous windows...
> La solution sous Windows est ALT GR + < mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...
> ...





Shurikn a dit:


> Entre temps j'ai trouvé la solution après avoir essayé au moins 300 solutions... à titre d'info, ça peut servir...
> ctrl + alt + <   ++ §hu



Il y a beaucoup plus simple. Pour avoir accès à tous les caractères Windows, il faut aller à démarrer puis éxécuter. Ecrire dans la petite fenêtre charmap et valider.
Une grande fenêtre s'ouvre avec par police tous les caractères. Il suffit de sélectionner le caractère, de copier et enfin de coller.
Voilà ce que celà donne en miniature.


----------



## Shurikn (1 Décembre 2009)

Je sais pas pour toi mais pour ma part il est bien plus simple de presser sur trois touches simultanément, une fois qu'on sait lesquels bien entendu, que de faire démarrer, exécuter, taper charmap, sélectionner le bon caractère et ensuite faire un copier/coller... sinon à quoi bon avoir des caractères spéciaux sur un clavier  !

J'utilise très couramment ce caractère d'ou l'utilité de le connaitre sur le clavier.

Merci tout de même!

++ §hu


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Décembre 2009)

Shurikn a dit:


> Je sais pas pour toi mais pour ma part il est bien plus simple de presser sur trois touches simultanément, une fois qu'on sait lesquels bien entendu, que de faire démarrer, exécuter, taper charmap, sélectionner le bon caractère et ensuite faire un copier/coller... sinon à quoi bon avoir des caractères spéciaux sur un clavier  !
> J'utilise très couramment ce caractère d'ou l'utilité de le connaitre sur le clavier.
> Merci tout de même!   ++ §hu



Comme tu dis :


Shurikn a dit:


> temps j'ai trouvé la solution après avoir essayé *au moins 300 solutions*... à titre d'info, ça peut servir...
> ctrl + alt + <



J'ai voulu te montrer que tu pouvais avoir accès à tous les caractères Windows par l'entremise de charmap, mais tu peux également - que ce soit dans Word ou dans Excel - aller dans le menu insertion, puis cliquer dans symboles et là trouver \ et l'insérer.
Voir la miniature.
Si tu trouves qu'il est plus simple de faire ta combinaison de touches c'est bien mais tu en as faites beaucoup pour arriver à ce résultat.


----------

